# ORIF os acromiale



## emkahu (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the code for an ORIF of an os acromiale??? PT also had arthroscopic rotator cuff repair and subacromial decompression.  So also wondering if the decompression would be included in the ORIF of the os acromiale?

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 23, 2009)

*Orif...*

For the open reduction internal fixation, you can use code 23585.  For the arthroscopic rotator cuff repair, you can use code 29827.  I ran these 2 coded through the CCI edits on the Encoder Pro and there is no bundling issue.  I also ran them through the CMS CCI edits and no problem.  I would imagine that since each procedure, while in the same vicinity, was on a specific area - one being the acromion and the other being the rotator cuff.  I would be interested to know if anyone else can take this further for clarification.

Good luck!  Happy Holidays.

Joyce


----------



## CrysLednum (Dec 30, 2009)

I have had the same scenario and for the os acromiale we have used 23585 (ORIF of scapular fracture (body, glenoid or acromion)).  Since the acromion is attached to the scapula and the os is the area between there, we had success with this code.  For our ORIF the fracture site went from the inner portion of the acromion across to the outer and then our doc did the orif by screwing from front to back.   If you have access to "Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy for CPT Coding" book - see page 334/Plate 153: Muscles of Rotator Cuff.  Hope this helps.


----------

